# Hello from NY



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Fastcars12 (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome! Where about in New York are you from? I'm from Cortland but going to school in Cobleskill. If your near either let me know and maybe we can go hunting or shoot together


----------



## 67Bowman (Jul 20, 2010)

I live in Canandaigua which is about 40 miles south of Rochester.


----------



## tncowboy (Aug 15, 2010)

:welcomesign: From Tennessee


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* 67Bowman. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcomesign: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## kidtommy (Jul 28, 2009)

welcome !!


----------

